
Apple makes mobility data available to aid Covid-19 efforts - feross
https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2020/04/apple-makes-mobility-data-available-to-aid-covid-19-efforts/
======
Grif_fin
"Maps does not associate mobility data with a user’s Apple ID, and Apple does
not keep a history of where a user has been. Using aggregated data collected
from Apple Maps, the new website indicates mobility trends for major cities
and 63 countries or regions. The information is generated by counting the
number of requests made to Apple Maps for directions. The data sets are then
compared to reflect a change in volume of people driving, walking or taking
public transit around the world. Data availability in a particular city,
country, or region is subject to a number of factors, including minimum
thresholds for direction requests made per day."

------
isthispermanent
The Apple/Google mobility data gave us the missing piece that lets us know if
the lockdown strategy is the correct strategy.

we basically have a control group in Sweden who isn't locked down. So mobility
plus case rate and we can see the different options

[https://philandrews.io/post/daily-country-mobility-vs-
sars-c...](https://philandrews.io/post/daily-country-mobility-vs-sars-
cov-2-casemortality-report)

------
thefounder
I guess it's time to unplug from these spyware devices...this has gone a bit
too far!

~~~
jjeaff
Why not unplug from the devices -after- we have made it possible to go out in
public without spreading a pandemic virus?

Tracking information like this could allow us to manage the spread well enough
to get back to a somewhat normal day of life.

I realize the arguments about this stuff never going away once the genie is
out of the bottle. Public pressure will cause it to go away after the danger
is over.

But if it doesn't, then you can stop using your phone.

~~~
hotShoeHorn
Nah, let's unplug them right now, throw them in the trash, and never buy any
such device ever again.

It's plainly obvious what's going on by now.

I certainly didn't fork over $999 so that this uniquely identifiable billing
and accounting radio tag could be used calculate a multi-year, comprehensive
geolocation log of 3D/XYZ coordinates (precision within ~100 centimeters) and
accelerometer sensor values, that only large corporations, organizations,
institutions and services can share amongst one another, but I cannot see for
myself.

I'd rather spend $999 on SDR antennas and mess around with open-source
spectrum analysis software, and join the eavesdropping party, and surveil all
the tagged animals within range.

